# Cool Video



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 4, 2016)

SLOW MO MIG


----------



## brino (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow!

I have seen it a thousand times, but NEVER like that!

It's almost like there is an invisible bubble within which the solid wire turns to a liquid.
And seeing the ripples in the weld puddle/bead is truly amazing.

Thanks for sharing that!

-brino


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 5, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 5, 2016)

That is fascinating. I hear Carly Simon singing "Anticipation" in the background. 
I wonder how welding in a vacuum would be. 


 Steve Shannon


----------

